# New FAA rules for lithium batteries?



## YuengLinger (Oct 14, 2015)

https://www.faa.gov/about/initiatives/hazmat_safety/more_info/?hazmat=7

Will you be affected by being required to put all extra batteries in carry-on?

And what will photographers with portable Buff, Profoto, etc do with their battery packs?

Videographers?


----------



## Analogphoto (Oct 14, 2015)

Preferably adhere to the FAA ruling! FAA doesn't do this to jerk passengers around, it's to ensure the safety of the traveling public. Check with Boeing what can happen to LiIon batteries onboard an aircraft i.e. B787.

What the battery industry can do is to design containers that will be FAA approved for those that need to carry more power cells than stated in the FAA ruling.

Have a safe flight everybody!


----------



## LDS (Oct 14, 2015)

These rules are for spare batteries (not installed into equipment). If you need them, or they can be carried by the passenger within the limits allowed, or they need to be shipped via cargo services. Even shipping via cargo, some rules apply, see for example https://www.ups.com/media/news/en/ca/intl_lithium_battery_regulations.pdf

These rules are being enforced because Li-Ion batteries can becomes a real hazard if they start a fire in the baggage deck.


----------



## Ian_of_glos (Oct 14, 2015)

This is nothing new. I have been asked to move any spare Lithium batteries from my suitcase to my hand luggage the last 4 times that I travelled by air. Also they ask me how many batteries I am carrying because I expect there is a limit on the overall total.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Oct 14, 2015)

The TSA has limited carrying batteries in checked luggage and limited them in carry-on luggage since 2008. The FAA the rules even more last February.

UPS requires a label on any shipped package with li-on batteries inside, and USPS bans shipping anything with a li-on battery internationally.

*OLD 2008 TSA RULE*

Effective January 1, 2008, the following rules apply to the spare lithium batteries you carry with you in case the battery in a device runs low: 
•Spare batteries are the batteries you carry separately from the devices they power. When batteries are installed in a device, they are not considered spare batteries.
•You may not pack a spare lithium battery in your checked baggage
•You may bring spare lithium batteries with you in carry-on baggage – see our spare battery tips and how-to sections to find out how to pack spare batteries safely!
•Even though we recommend carrying your devices with you in carry-on baggage as well, if you must bring one in checked baggage, you may check it with the batteries installed.

The following quantity limits apply to both your spare and installed batteries. The limits are expressed in grams of “equivalent lithium content.” 8 grams of equivalent lithium content is approximately 100 watt-hours. 25 grams is approximately 300 watt-hours: 
•Under the new rules, you can bring batteries with up to 8-gram equivalent lithium content. All lithium ion batteries in cell phones are below 8 gram equivalent lithium content. Nearly all laptop computers also are below this quantity threshold. 
•You can also bring up to two spare batteries with an aggregate equivalent lithium content of up to 25 grams, in addition to any batteries that fall below the 8-gram threshold. Examples of two types of lithium ion batteries with equivalent lithium content over 8 grams but below 25 are shown below. 
•For a lithium metal battery, whether installed in a device or carried as a spare, the limit on lithium content is 2 grams of lithium metal per battery.
•Almost all consumer-type lithium metal batteries are below 2 grams of lithium metal. But if you are unsure, contact the manufacturer! 


*NEW FAA RULE*

*Batteries Carried by Airline Passengers*

Frequently Asked Questions

*Q1. What kinds of batteries does the FAA allow in carry-on baggage (in the aircraft cabin)?*

A1. Passengers can carry most consumer-type batteries and portable battery-powered electronic devices for their own personal use.
Spare batteries must be protected from damage and short circuit. Battery-powered devices must be protected from accidental activation and heat generation. Batteries allowed in carry-on baggage include:
 Dry cell alkaline batteries: typical AA, AAA, C, D, 9-volt, button-sized cells, etc.
 Dry cell rechargeable batteries such as Nickel Metal Hydride (NiMH) and Nickel Cadmium (NiCad). 

*For rechargeable lithium ion batteries; see next paragraph.*

*Lithium ion batteries* (a.k.a.: rechargeable lithium, lithium polymer, LIPO, secondary lithium). Passengers may carry all consumer-sized lithium ion batteries (up to 100 watt hours per battery). This size covers AA, AAA, cell phone, PDA, camera, camcorder, handheld game, tablet, portable drill, and standard laptop computer batteries. The watt hours (Wh) rating is marked on newer lithium ion batteries and is explained in #3 below. External chargers are also considered to be a battery.

Passengers can also bring two (2) larger lithium ion batteries (100-160 watt hours per battery) in their carry-on. This size covers the largest aftermarket extended-life laptop batteries and most lithium ion batteries for professional-grade audio/visual equipment. Most lithium ion batteries for consumer electronics are below this size.

*Lithium metal batteries *(a.k.a.: non-rechargeable lithium, primary lithium). These batteries are often used with cameras and other small personal electronics. Consumer-sized batteries (up to 2 grams of lithium per battery) may be carried. This includes all the typical non-rechargeable lithium batteries used in cameras (AA, AAA, 123, CR123A, CR1, CR2, CRV3, CR22, 2CR5, etc.) as well as the flat round lithium button cells.

 Nonspillable wet batteries (absorbed electrolyte), limited to 12 volts and 100 watt hours per battery. These batteries must be the absorbed electrolyte type (gel cells, AGM, etc.) that meet the requirements of 49 CFR 173.159a(d); i.e., no electrolyte will flow from a cracked battery case. Batteries must be in strong outer packagings or installed in equipment. Passengers are also limited to two (2) spare (uninstalled) batteries. Spare batteries’ terminals must be protected (non-conductive caps, tape, etc.) within the outer packaging. Batteries and outer packaging must be marked “nonspillable” or “nonspillable battery.” Note: This exception is for portable electronic devices, not for vehicle batteries. There are separate exceptions for powered wheelchairs.

*Q2. What kinds of batteries does the FAA allow in checked baggage?*

A2.* Except for spare (uninstalled) lithium metal and lithium-ion batteries, all the batteries allowed in carry-on baggage are also allowed in checked baggage. *The batteries must be protected from damage and short circuit or installed in a device. Battery-powered devices—particularly those with moving parts or those that could heat up—must be protected from accidental activation. *Spare lithium metal and lithium ion/polymer batteries are prohibited in checked baggage—this includes external chargers.*
*
Q3. How do I determine the watt hours (Wh) rating of a battery?*

A3. To determine watt hours (Wh), multiply the volts (V) by the ampere hours (Ah). Example: A 12-volt battery rated to 8 Amp hours is rated at 96 watt hours (12 x 8 = 96). For milliamp hours (mAh), multiply by the volts and divide by 1000.

*Q4. Is there a limit to the number of batteries I can carry?*

A4. There is no limit on the number of most consumer-size batteries or battery-powered devices that a passenger can carry for personal use. The larger lithium ion batteries are limited to two (2) batteries per passenger; see “Lithium ion batteries” explanation above. Only two (2) spare/uninstalled nonspillable wet (absorbed electrolyte) batteries may be carried.

*Q5. What does “protected from short circuit” mean?*

A5. When metal objects such as keys, coins, tools or other batteries come in contact with both terminals of a battery it can create a “circuit” or path for electricity to flow through. Electrical current flowing through this unprotected short circuit can cause extreme heat and sparks and even start a fire. To prevent short circuits, keep spare batteries in their original packaging, a battery case, or a separate pouch or pocket. Make sure loose batteries can’t move around. Placing tape over the terminals of unpackaged batteries also helps to insulate them from short circuit.

For a quick reference guide, see illustrated table on next page…
Federal Aviation Administration
February 10, 2015 Office of Hazardous Materials Safety http://www.faa.gov/Go/PackSafe


----------



## YuengLinger (Oct 14, 2015)

So ship Buff Vagabond packs ahead.


----------



## East Wind Photography (Oct 14, 2015)

Ian_of_glos said:


> This is nothing new. I have been asked to move any spare Lithium batteries from my suitcase to my hand luggage the last 4 times that I travelled by air. Also they ask me how many batteries I am carrying because I expect there is a limit on the overall total.



The reason is that flight staff can deal with with a lithium fire in the cabin to protect the flight. When it's in luggage everything burns and fills with smoke.

I always install Protective covers on all spares and wrap them with tape to make sure they can't possibly short out in the bag.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Oct 14, 2015)

YuengLinger said:


> *New* FAA rules for lithium batteries?



As stated, not a new rule – I've been carrying on my spare batteries (including the 'coin' cells for wireless triggers, etc.) for many years based on the earlier TSA rules. 

Looks like the major change is that instead of basing the limit for spare rechargable (Li-ion/Li-Po) batteries on the amount of lithium in grams (approximated to Wh), it's now based on the stated Wh capacity of the battery. The latter makes a lot more sense – as I look at my spare LP-E4N which traveled with me in my carry on to the hotel room in Germany in which I'm sitting, no where does it list the grams of lithium it contains, but it states 28 Wh right on the label of the battery.


----------



## jeffa4444 (Oct 22, 2015)

As stated these are not materially different from rules released in 2008 and amended progressively ever since. Lithium-Ion or Lithium Metal batteries can suffer from a thermal runaway and the more batteries packed together the more dangerous this can be. Lithium-Ion fires the CAA recommend using Halon or FE-36 Halon replacement extingushers which are normally carried on aircraft.


----------



## RGF (Oct 27, 2015)

I understand the need to limit Li fires. Challenge becomes when you need to gate check a bag. Removing spare batteries can be difficult. 1-2 1D batteries, 4-6 smaller 5D sized batteries, plus AA lithium batteries, ...


----------



## neuroanatomist (Oct 28, 2015)

RGF said:


> I understand the need to limit Li fires. Challenge becomes when you need to gate check a bag. Removing spare batteries can be difficult. 1-2 1D batteries, 4-6 smaller 5D sized batteries, plus AA lithium batteries, ...



I wonder what the flight crew would say if you explained that you had several Li batteries in the bag - hopefully they would accomodate you and find room.


----------



## Hillsilly (Oct 28, 2015)

There aren't many work arounds, either. While you can still take some batteries on passenger flights, here in Australia most freight companies won't transport Lithium batteries if air travel is involved and the ones that do charge a high premium.

I recently had to post a camera to somebody in the US. The cost of postage without a battery was $34. Postage with the battery was $210.


----------



## RGF (Oct 30, 2015)

Hillsilly said:


> There aren't many work arounds, either. While you can still take some batteries on passenger flights, here in Australia most freight companies won't transport Lithium batteries if air travel is involved and the ones that do charge a high premium.
> 
> I recently had to post a camera to somebody in the US. The cost of postage without a battery was $34. Postage with the battery was $210.



Nominally if I ship camera with battery it gets marked as having an Li-ion battery. But somehow new cameras don't have this warning.


----------



## Stu_bert (Oct 30, 2015)

*New FAA regulation - Lithium batteries not in hold luggage in States*

Via Northlight:

https://www.faa.gov/other_visit/aviation_industry/airline_operators/airline_safety/safo/all_safos/media/2015/SAFO15010.pdf

Basically you cant have Lithium batteries in hold luggage now in the States, only in hand luggage, and they need to be protected.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Oct 30, 2015)

*Re: New FAA regulation - Lithium batteries not in hold luggage in States*

There has been a thread on this posted October 14, so its not all that new.


http://www.canonrumors.com/forum/index.php?topic=28025.0


----------



## Stu_bert (Oct 30, 2015)

*Re: New FAA regulation - Lithium batteries not in hold luggage in States*



Mt Spokane Photography said:


> There has been a thread on this posted October 14, so its not all that new.
> 
> 
> http://www.canonrumors.com/forum/index.php?topic=28025.0



Sorry, didnt find that when I did a search, thank you.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Oct 31, 2015)

*Re: New FAA regulation - Lithium batteries not in hold luggage in States*



Stu_bert said:


> Mt Spokane Photography said:
> 
> 
> > There has been a thread on this posted October 14, so its not all that new.
> ...





The search function does not do a good job in its default setting which is called Most relevant results first. Search for FAA and change it to Most Recent Topics first. It works much better that way.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Oct 31, 2015)

*Re: New FAA regulation - Lithium batteries not in hold luggage in States*



Mt Spokane Photography said:


> There has been a thread on this posted October 14, so its not all that new.



The regulation has been around for many years, all the FAA did was sensibly change the limit from being based on grams of lithium (how do you determine that?) to being based on the Wh capacity (which is printed right on the battery).


----------



## Stu_bert (Nov 1, 2015)

*Re: New FAA regulation - Lithium batteries not in hold luggage in States*



Mt Spokane Photography said:


> Stu_bert said:
> 
> 
> > Mt Spokane Photography said:
> ...



Thanks for the advice


----------



## Stu_bert (Nov 1, 2015)

*Re: New FAA regulation - Lithium batteries not in hold luggage in States*



neuroanatomist said:


> Mt Spokane Photography said:
> 
> 
> > There has been a thread on this posted October 14, so its not all that new.
> ...



Thanks Neuro.

@Mt Spokane Photography - one other question if I may. If I start a thread/topic, I can't delete it or close it, only admins can do that ?


----------



## Stu_bert (Nov 1, 2015)

What I find a little puzzling is that it isnt "enforced", in so far as I've visited that States 7 times since 2008, most recently 2012. Never had an issue. And dont get me wrong, the ignorance is on my side, and it's not just US carriers (as I've been looking), I'm just surprised that security scanning doesn't identify them. The UK does not "find" them or stop them either, and on a good year, I fly 2-3 times for photography trips - never been stopped when leaving any country.

Conversely, I regularly get stopped for hand luggage as they love how much camera gear I transport.

Also, just out of curiosity, but does anyone know if mobile phone manufacturers had to change designs to accommodate flying (other than the normal "airplane" mode)? Mobiles were banned in the early years, yet I understood (perhaps incorrectly), that the interference claim never really stood up.

Don't get me wrong, I have no problem with any regulatory body being over-cautious - I care more about safety than I do using gadgets during a flight, but I am just a curious sole


----------



## Valvebounce (Nov 1, 2015)

*Re: New FAA regulation - Lithium batteries not in hold luggage in States*

Hi Stu_bert. 
I know you asked Mt Spokane this, but on posts I have started I found lock and delete, bottom left of the page, by the jump to subject box. I realise that you possibly want to delete the thread as it is a duplicate, but with the way the search function works (not) it might help to leave it. People have put effort in to the responses and it does link to the other thread. 
Just to add something relavent, my batteries have always flown with me in the cabin as there is no way I'd hand my hard earned gear over for the ground staff to throw around, I've watched them out the departure lounge window, though they are possibly no worse than the automatic sorter machines. 

Cheers, Graham. 





Stu_bert said:


> neuroanatomist said:
> 
> 
> > Mt Spokane Photography said:
> ...


----------



## Ozarker (Nov 2, 2015)

LDS said:


> These rules are for spare batteries (not installed into equipment). If you need them, or they can be carried by the passenger within the limits allowed, or they need to be shipped via cargo services. Even shipping via cargo, some rules apply, see for example https://www.ups.com/media/news/en/ca/intl_lithium_battery_regulations.pdf
> 
> These rules are being enforced because Li-Ion batteries can becomes a real hazard if they start a fire in the baggage deck.



Is it only spare batteries that can start a fire?


----------



## Stu_bert (Nov 2, 2015)

*Re: New FAA regulation - Lithium batteries not in hold luggage in States*



Valvebounce said:


> Hi Stu_bert.
> I know you asked Mt Spokane this, but on posts I have started I found lock and delete, bottom left of the page, by the jump to subject box. I realise that you possibly want to delete the thread as it is a duplicate, but with the way the search function works (not) it might help to leave it. People have put effort in to the responses and it does link to the other thread.
> Just to add something relavent, my batteries have always flown with me in the cabin as there is no way I'd hand my hard earned gear over for the ground staff to throw around, I've watched them out the departure lounge window, though they are possibly no worse than the automatic sorter machines.
> 
> ...



Hi Graham

Many thanks - never noticed and I kept looking in the bottom right, doh!

Cheers
Stu

@Canonfanboy - I presume it is the "naked" connections which can cause it, hence the advice about protecting theme.


----------

